# AudiMyMind`s Build Thred



## AudiUrPnts (Apr 12, 2011)

*AudiUrPnts`s Build Thred*

So i finally decided to make a build thread/time line of my car.

*2004 Audi A4*
FWD
1.8t 
5 Speed

The day I bought it.









*Engine Mods*
APR R1 Diverter Valve
Homemade intake (not a cone on the MAF)
TT255 Injectors
APR Stage 1+ tune
034 Motorsports test pipe
Techtonics downpipe 
BFI Polly motor mounts

*Suspension/Wheels and Tires*
Raceland Coils
18x8.5 ET 45 Rotiform BLQ`s
20MM FK Spacers in the rear
17MM FK Spacers in the front

*Other*
New South Boost gauge
Cupra R lip 
7000k HID`s in the headlights
3000K HID`s in the fogs
Painted grille molding
Homemade skid plate (made from a road sign) 
Royal Woodie steering wheel
Momo Hub

When I fist put on the coils







I think at this point my fender to ground was 22 and 1/4. This is when I knew i needed to make a skid plate 

So after rubbing threw one skid plate in less than two weeks i decided to raise her up a little and this is how she sat until I got my wheels.









Wheels were a tough one for me. I couldn't decide on anything. First it was sawblades, then CCW`s. But after dub and rub i had my mind set on Rotiform BLQ`s. I was never so happy to see the UPS man.









And a few from the first day on the car, Without spacers.










Then after looking at other B6`s i knew i needed somthing more on the front end. So I started to look into the Cupra R lip for the R32. I read that with a little trimming they would work so I gave it a try. And this is what i got.









This is how the car sits as we speak.









Stay tuned for updates. Im always messing with the car so check back weekly for updates.


----------



## AudiUrPnts (Apr 12, 2011)

A few pics from h2oi 2011

















And after the show i decided that a woodgrain steering wheel needed to be in my life so when i got home i ordered one. PIcs up as soon as its in :laugh::laugh:


----------



## BrownBag (May 18, 2006)

looks good :thumbup:


Pictures of your intake?


----------



## AudiUrPnts (Apr 12, 2011)

BrownBag said:


> looks good :thumbup:
> 
> 
> Pictures of your intake?


ill try to take a pic later tonight if i remember


----------



## Andy G (Nov 13, 2010)

Looks sweet. I have the same car in black. My coils will be here on Monday.


----------



## asullivan (Jun 24, 2011)

yes another white one! I am hella diggin the pic where its slammed on the stock 16" wheels, has me wanting to throw my stocks back on (I have the same set) and wind down the coils some more! good look my man! And I am insanely jealous that you got to go to h2oi


----------



## AudiUrPnts (Apr 12, 2011)

Andy G said:


> Looks sweet. I have the same car in black. My coils will be here on Monday.


Nice what kind did you get ?



asullivan said:


> yes another white one! I am hella diggin the pic where its slammed on the stock 16" wheels, has me wanting to throw my stocks back on (I have the same set) and wind down the coils some more! good look my man! And I am insanely jealous that you got to go to h2oi


Yeah the stock wheels will be going back on in a few weeks for winter. Im gonna do somthing crazy to the BLQ`s while their off just not sure what yet. And h2o was only an hour from my house.


----------



## AudiUrPnts (Apr 12, 2011)

Picked up a Momo hub from NGP this past weekend. Just got an email saying that my steering wheel shipped today. Hopefully i can get it on this weekend.


----------



## AudithenVW (Nov 24, 2009)

Lucky that you live so close to h20. Wish I could have made it out but Im from chicago  

Do white wheels or any other light color


----------



## asullivan (Jun 24, 2011)

I vote lime green for the wheels! this was the route I was going to go with mine until I saw the r8 wheels that I am now obsessing over lol


----------



## AudiUrPnts (Apr 12, 2011)

AudithenVW said:


> Do white wheels or any other light color


 Yeah i was thinking ether white, copper, or sandblasting them and leaving them raw. 



asullivan said:


> I vote lime green for the wheels! this was the route I was going to go with mine until I saw the r8 wheels that I am now obsessing over lol


 Lime green no way. This isn't fast and the furious lol


----------



## asullivan (Jun 24, 2011)

AudiUrPnts said:


> Yeah i was thinking ether white, copper, or sandblasting them and leaving them raw. Lime green no way. This isn't fast and the furious lol


 Fast and the Furious!? Really? people still use that film as a reference? lol I think if the car is done right it can pull off bright colors with out bieng too ricey, for an example 










more of highlighter yellow but you get the idea 










I think the blq's need a bright color to show off the design of the wheel, really makes the car pop! 
I think the polished look or the copper would be the way to go,the white on white imo is a older style lol 









But ultimately do what YOU like, as its your car :thumbup:


----------



## AudiUrPnts (Apr 12, 2011)

i could do the highlighter yellow


----------



## AudiUrPnts (Apr 12, 2011)

BrownBag said:


> looks good :thumbup:
> 
> 
> Pictures of your intake?


 The intake is just a piece of flex pipe attached to the MAF with a cone filter at the end. I took out the passenger side headlight to get the filter down near the lower grille vents. Like i said i now get 37-38 mpg on the highway cruising at 75 mph. Hate it or love it. 











And just a pic of my car i took today at the house.


----------



## AudiUrPnts (Apr 12, 2011)

Wood grain is on . I like pics will be up soon.


----------



## AudiUrPnts (Apr 12, 2011)

Fixed all the pic`s


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Looking good dude.


----------



## AudiUrPnts (Apr 12, 2011)

PSU said:


> Looking good dude.


Thank you sir


----------



## andy'sgti03 (Nov 16, 2008)

Any gains besides fuel mileage?


----------



## AudiUrPnts (Apr 12, 2011)

andy'sgti03 said:


> Any gains besides fuel mileage?


a little deeper tone when you get on it and a nice little pshhhhhhh sound when you let off in the boost


----------



## AudiUrPnts (Apr 12, 2011)

A pic of my new wheel, sorry for the crappy cell phone pics. ill take some good ones later.









And today i got a little board and had an idea for a new shifter and hear it is.








Again a crappy cell phone pic. I have to fix the boot tomorrow its a little too big. Needs some trimming. But what do you think ?


----------



## AudiUrPnts (Apr 12, 2011)

this morning i messed around with the new shifter a bit. i cut off about 5 inches so it sits lower and its more comfortable. I also put back on the stock shift boot. i think it looks a lot better.


----------



## asullivan (Jun 24, 2011)

you should get the wood grain trim so the steering wheel doesn't look so out of place, and even though I love me some blue moon, I am not feeling the beer tap shift knob, reminds me of something you would see in a rat rod. But to each their own :beer:


----------



## AudiUrPnts (Apr 12, 2011)

asullivan said:


> you should get the wood grain trim so the steering wheel doesn't look so out of place, and even though I love me some blue moon, I am not feeling the beer tap shift knob, reminds me of something you would see in a rat rod. But to each their own :beer:


im in the process of looking for the trim, and thanks for the input on the shift knob thats why i asked what you guys thought of it . i can always put back on the OEM one. I need to put up a newer pic of it now that i cut it down and put on the stock boot.


----------



## AudiUrPnts (Apr 12, 2011)

So today I finaly did my valve cover gasket, and while i was at it I changed my oil too. 

Took a pic of my homemade skid plate.


----------



## AudiUrPnts (Apr 12, 2011)

So the season is coming to a end soon. Im doing the banned from skyline meet next weekend and toys for tots in Philly in November then its over. Winter wheels will be going on and car will be driven as little as possible. So ive been thinking about what i want to do this winter to the car hears what i have so far.

Front mount 
Cat back (I have a downpipe and test pipe just need to install)
Head lights
Euro Trunk
Door blades 
Re do wheels white or copper

What do you guys think ? anything i should add or take off my list ?


----------



## AudithenVW (Nov 24, 2009)




----------



## AudiUrPnts (Apr 12, 2011)

AudithenVW said:


>


??? please explain.


----------



## asullivan (Jun 24, 2011)

AudiUrPnts said:


> So today I finaly did my valve cover gasket, and while i was at it I changed my oil too.
> 
> Took a pic of my homemade skid plate.


lmao I guess thats one way of doing it. You got some pretty ambitious goals this winter


----------



## AudiUrPnts (Apr 12, 2011)

asullivan said:


> lmao I guess thats one way of doing it. You got some pretty ambitious goals this winter


That ghetto skid plate does a hell of a job for what it is. My pan is spotless and you can see where the plate drags so it must be doing something. And yeah i hop i can do most of my winter goals.


----------



## IdontOwnAVW (Jun 17, 2004)

AudiUrPnts said:


> So the season is coming to a end soon. Im doing the banned from skyline meet next weekend and toys for tots in Philly in November then its over. Winter wheels will be going on and car will be driven as little as possible. So ive been thinking about what i want to do this winter to the car *hears *what i have so far.
> 
> Front mount
> Cat back (I have a downpipe and test pipe just need to install)
> ...


Grammar lessons. lolz


----------



## AudiUrPnts (Apr 12, 2011)

IdontOwnAVW said:


> Grammar lessons. lolz[/QUOT
> 
> YouDontOwnAVw anymore lolz


----------



## asullivan (Jun 24, 2011)

AudiUrPnts said:


> That ghetto skid plate does a hell of a job for what it is. My pan is spotless and you can see where the plate drags so it must be doing something. And yeah i hop i can do most of my winter goals.


Oh I am sure it works, isn't there supposed to be some air vents though? Not to sure how important those vents are but I have noticed that the panzer plates and the stock plates have them. Did you tint your fog light lens? I was looking at getting some yellow Lamin-X for mine, just wondering what it is you used?


----------



## andy'sgti03 (Nov 16, 2008)

Does anyone else have one of those quick release key chain clips because they can't stand all the keys hanging into their knee?


----------



## AudiUrPnts (Apr 12, 2011)

asullivan said:


> Oh I am sure it works, isn't there supposed to be some air vents though? Not to sure how important those vents are but I have noticed that the panzer plates and the stock plates have them. Did you tint your fog light lens? I was looking at getting some yellow Lamin-X for mine, just wondering what it is you used?


I used yellow stained glass paint.


----------



## AudiUrPnts (Apr 12, 2011)

andy'sgti03 said:


> Does anyone else have one of those quick release key chain clips because they can't stand all the keys hanging into their knee?


I need to get one.


----------



## andy'sgti03 (Nov 16, 2008)

I definitely have one and it definitely gets used EVERY single time I get in the car. I love these cars but I can't stand how the other keys hang into my knee...


----------



## AudiUrPnts (Apr 12, 2011)

I have a leak someware in my PCV system and i cant find it.. At low rmp`s when i tap the gas i hear a sound that is like a intake sucking up air. But the sound is now coming from the intake. I don't have a check engine light but that noise and not knowing where its coming from is bugging the crap out of me.


----------



## AudiUrPnts (Apr 12, 2011)

So im in Virginia at college right now and the first snow of the year is falling. Looks like im not going anywhere for a little bit, the rotas are still on and the coils are still down.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

andy'sgti03 said:


> Does anyone else have one of those quick release key chain clips because they can't stand all the keys hanging into their knee?


----------



## AudiUrPnts (Apr 12, 2011)

Guess who won best car at Banned From Skyline 2011 ??? This guy


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Congrats man!


----------



## AudiUrPnts (Apr 12, 2011)

PSU said:


> Congrats man!


Thanks, not gonna lie there wernt too many cars there with a lot of mods. Mainly all mk5 and 6s with not much done to them. I was the only audi and the only one with some what lows hahaha. But the guys really liked it. Now the "cruise" on the other hand was out of control. It was more like a 100 mile drag race up and down a mountain, in and out of snow and on and off dirt roads. I basically paid 20 bucks to beat the **** out of my car haha. I wasn't too happy, idk if ill go back again.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Winning is winning. 

And that cruise sounds absurd. Glad I didn't do it back in April.


----------



## asullivan (Jun 24, 2011)

congrats on the win :thumbup:


----------



## AudiUrPnts (Apr 12, 2011)

PSU said:


> Winning is winning.
> 
> And that cruise sounds absurd. Glad I didn't do it back in April.


Yeah if they didn't get snow the night before, and you get a bunch of your friends to go it would be ok. Then you could just take your time and stop for photos and what not. But i had no idea where i was, was with no friends so all i could do was try and keep up. Don't get me wrong the rout was amazing, crazy turns un and down mountains.


----------



## AudiUrPnts (Apr 12, 2011)

And for winning, i got a gift card to get a custom euro plate made. Any ideas on what i should get ? Im about to pick up a mk1 rabbit this weekend so maybe something around that.


----------



## AudiUrPnts (Apr 12, 2011)

AHHHH if its not one thing it another. Today i did some digging and found out the source of my long lasting engine to lean code. It was a busted Crank case breather tube, under the intake manifold. So hopefully the VW dealer down hear at school can get the parts to me asap.


----------



## AudiUrPnts (Apr 12, 2011)

parts ordered from the dealer hopefully the car will be back on the road Friday


----------



## AudiUrPnts (Apr 12, 2011)

A few pics from Banned from Skyline 2011










Thanks new age imagery for the shots


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

:thumbup::thumbup:

Any ground clearance issues on the trip?


----------



## AudiUrPnts (Apr 12, 2011)

PSU said:


> :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Any ground clearance issues on the trip?


Not for the first 80 miles. But the last 20 were rough, a mk1 cabby and myself were the only cars that you could call low. Everyone else was at stock ride hight or a little low and flexing over bumps, so us trying to keep up and not having any indicators were just nailing them.


----------



## AudiUrPnts (Apr 12, 2011)

After three days the car is back in action. Tomorrow the BLQs are coming off and the stock boys are going on.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Good deal.


----------



## AudiUrPnts (Apr 12, 2011)

PSU said:


> Good deal.


The deal is, im trading the wheels and tires for a mk1 Rabbit 8v. Runs strong, has a clean title, and less miles on it than my A4. It has coils, full exhaust, short shift kit, front and rear sway bars. New breaks, clutch, radiator, alternator, and timing belt and water pump were just done. It does have some rust but what 84 rabbit doesn't. As for the BLQ`s, i wasn't in love with them and they were gonna get taken off for the year next week any way. When tax time comes around and im out of college in May ill get a new set. I feel like this is a deal I couldn't resist, im driving to Wilmington NC tomorrow to get it. I dont think ill be able to sleep tonight :laugh:


----------



## AudiUrPnts (Apr 12, 2011)

So the wheels are gone and the Rabbit is home. The A4 doesn't look too bad almost tucking stock wheels and flush as crap.


----------



## AudiUrPnts (Apr 12, 2011)

So hear it is. The rabbit i traded my wheels for.


----------



## bondar1989 (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice picture/ build thread. From the stock wheels to the blq's it was an amazing change it looked soo nice when i first looked at it. That cabby was a nice trade for a set of wheels.


----------



## AudiUrPnts (Apr 12, 2011)

bondar1989 said:


> Nice picture/ build thread. From the stock wheels to the blq's it was an amazing change it looked soo nice when i first looked at it. That cabby was a nice trade for a set of wheels.


Yeah i was about to take the wheels off for winter anyway. And when i took them off i was gonna try and sell them to get something different for next year. So i thought the trade was a good deal/idea.


----------



## asullivan (Jun 24, 2011)

AudiUrPnts said:


> Yeah i was about to take the wheels off for winter anyway. And when i took them off i was gonna try and sell them to get something different for next year. So i thought the trade was a good deal/idea.


In my opinion I liked the stock wheels more then the blq's, especially in the first photo were your slammed on the stock wheels, so I feel it was a good move. Its just to bad it isn't a GTI , whats the plans for it?


----------



## AudiUrPnts (Apr 12, 2011)

asullivan said:


> In my opinion I liked the stock wheels more then the blq's, especially in the first photo were your slammed on the stock wheels, so I feel it was a good move. Its just to bad it isn't a GTI , whats the plans for it?


The first plan is too fix a few rust spots. Then wheels and tires so i can go low. Im thinking some wide 13s . Im having mixed feeling about paint. I kinda like the beat up look as long as the car runs strong (it does). I wanna get a duck bill for the front and a big roof basket. But right now my goals are to clean it up more and get a headliner (it doesnt have one). the coils are all the way down, it just wont go any lower on those wheels and tires.


----------



## bondar1989 (Feb 1, 2010)

asullivan said:


> In my opinion I liked the stock wheels more then the blq's, especially in the first photo were your slammed on the stock wheels, so I feel it was a good move. Its just to bad it isn't a GTI , whats the plans for it?


I like how the BLQ's looked on this car when i saw the pic. Black wheels can pull it off I dont kno how they would look hyper silver on a black car but im sure i can search for a pic. to lazy tho :thumbup:


----------



## bondar1989 (Feb 1, 2010)

With that wood grain steering wheel do you not have an airbag now?


----------



## AudiUrPnts (Apr 12, 2011)

bondar1989 said:


> I like how the BLQ's looked on this car when i saw the pic. Black wheels can pull it off I dont kno how they would look hyper silver on a black car but im sure i can search for a pic. to lazy tho :thumbup:


They were gun metal, i did like them but i saw them on a few other b6`s at h2oi and i wanted something new.



bondar1989 said:


> With that wood grain steering wheel do you not have an airbag now?


Yes no more air bag, but IMO air bags kill people so i dont mind.


----------



## asullivan (Jun 24, 2011)

tasteful rat rod ftmfw!!! I too like the rust look (not necessarily rusted out just that rust color look). I almost bought a harliquin that was all beat to hell to do a rat rod version...I should have done it


----------



## bondar1989 (Feb 1, 2010)

AudiUrPnts said:


> They were gun metal, i did like them but i saw them on a few other b6`s at h2oi and i wanted something new.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes no more air bag, but IMO air bags kill people so i dont mind.


Yea they i see them around on a few cars.

Be careful dont hit anyone otherwise you will be tasting that steering wheel with your teeth


----------



## AudiUrPnts (Apr 12, 2011)

I think im gonna put the wood wheel in the mk1. I just need to get a hub


----------



## ElliottG (Sep 23, 2008)

In your first post you said it was a 5 speed. I was under the impression that all 2004 and 2005 models were 6 speeds? Or did it only change in late 2004?


----------



## asullivan (Jun 24, 2011)

I believe his is a fwd....maybe that has something to do with it


----------



## joellehardcore (Nov 9, 2011)

Ah! I've seen this car rolling around Delaware (too small not to). I loved the Roti's on there but the stocks look tough too. Awesome car.


----------



## tmg1991 (Jan 20, 2011)

pete lemme holler at the steering wheel


----------



## AudiUrPnts (Apr 12, 2011)

joellehardcore said:


> Ah! I've seen this car rolling around Delaware (too small not to). I loved the Roti's on there but the stocks look tough too. Awesome car.


Yeah im in Elkton when im not at college.



tmg1991 said:


> pete lemme holler at the steering wheel


Trev the wheel was only like $120 shipped. they have a deal going on now, $100 shipped.


----------



## tmg1991 (Jan 20, 2011)

AudiUrPnts said:


> Yeah im in Elkton when im not at college.
> 
> 
> 
> Trev the wheel was only like $120 shipped. they have a deal going on now, $100 shipped.


i ment the audi wheel


----------



## ElliottG (Sep 23, 2008)

What's the deal with the 5 speed? Read last posts on previous page.


----------



## AudiUrPnts (Apr 12, 2011)

ElliottG said:


> What's the deal with the 5 speed? Read last posts on previous page.


Sorry i didn't see that. Like someone said it os fwd so its a 5 speed.


----------



## AudiUrPnts (Apr 12, 2011)

tmg1991 said:


> i ment the audi wheel


I think im gonna put that back on the Audi and put the wood boy on the mk1. I just need a mk1 hub.


----------



## AudiUrPnts (Apr 12, 2011)

So winter wheels are one and the tap shifter is off. Now time to start looking for new wheels. I thinking Rotiform NUE`s polished or 1552 Tarmacs in white or Miro 111`s in white. what do you guys think ??


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2007)

AudiUrPnts said:


> what do you guys think ??


Umm... 

Jokes aside, did you know we have the 18x9.5 Tarmac coming out early 2012?


----------



## AudiUrPnts (Apr 12, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Umm...
> 
> Jokes aside, did you know we have the 18x9.5 Tarmac coming out early 2012?


nice. Im about to scoop some wheels for my mk1 so early 2012 is when ill be looking. will they come polished ?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2007)

Silver and white will likely be the standard finishes, but can do a custom polish no problem :beer:


----------



## AudiUrPnts (Apr 12, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Silver and white will likely be the standard finishes, but can do a custom polish no problem :beer:


Thanks ill keep you guys in mind


----------



## AudiUrPnts (Apr 12, 2011)

What wheels should i get ?


----------



## AudiUrPnts (Apr 12, 2011)

:beer:


----------



## AudiUrPnts (Apr 12, 2011)

ive been driving and working on the mk1 a lot. I need to give the a4 some love. No heat is starting to get to me so i see myself in the audi very soon. But it is nice to keep the miles off her.


----------



## AudiUrPnts (Apr 12, 2011)

Back to school from turkey break. Tomorrows goals are o clean the audi inside and out.


----------



## joellehardcore (Nov 9, 2011)

Did you have to roll your fenders at all on your A4? I didn't notice that mentioned anywhere.
If so, did you do them yourself or do you know someone reputible in the DE area that can/will do them?


----------



## asullivan (Jun 24, 2011)

AudiUrPnts said:


> Then after looking at other B6`s i knew i needed somthing more on the front end. So I started to look into the Cupra R lip for the R32. I read that with a little trimming they would work so I gave it a try. And this is what i got.


Isnt that the lip for a SEAT Cupra R? Is there an R32 version? Thinking about nabbing one for the USP lip I got


----------



## AudithenVW (Nov 24, 2009)

AudiUrPnts said:


> What wheels should i get ?


Real one's


----------



## AudiUrPnts (Apr 12, 2011)

joellehardcore said:


> Did you have to roll your fenders at all on your A4? I didn't notice that mentioned anywhere.
> If so, did you do them yourself or do you know someone reputible in the DE area that can/will do them?


The rears come rolled from the factory, and the fronts hare half rolled. So i did nothing to them and have had no problems.



asullivan said:


> Isnt that the lip for a SEAT Cupra R? Is there an R32 version? Thinking about nabbing one for the USP lip I got


Its the R32 lip, ecs has them.



AudithenVW said:


> Real one's


What do you mean ? And im 99% set on NUE`s.


----------



## AudithenVW (Nov 24, 2009)

AudiUrPnts said:


> Its the R32 lip, ecs has them.


Please dont say **** when you dont have a clue. Its a SEAT Cupra R lip that is made for the SEAT car but it has been moded to fit everything ****ing euro car audi(s4,rs4,a4,b5-8) and vw mk4 and R32. SO its a Cupra R LIP that has been modded to fit just about every single euro and NOT YOUR SO CALLED R32 lip. Thanks 




asullivan said:


> Isnt that the lip for a SEAT Cupra R? Is there an R32 version? Thinking about nabbing one for the USP lip I got


Yes just read what I wrote up there.
This is how it will look on a USP bumper (my car)


----------



## AudithenVW (Nov 24, 2009)

AudithenVW said:


>


Never explained myself so... your build is :screwy::facepalm:




AudithenVW said:


> Real one's





AudiUrPnts said:


> What do you mean ? And im 99% set on NUE`s.


Got off the rotiform ass wagon and get some real rare 3 piece spilts.


----------



## tmg1991 (Jan 20, 2011)

damn hes mad


----------



## asullivan (Jun 24, 2011)

AudithenVW said:


> Please dont say **** when you dont have a clue. Its a SEAT Cupra R lip that is made for the SEAT car but it has been moded to fit everything ****ing euro car audi(s4,rs4,a4,b5-8) and vw mk4 and R32. SO its a Cupra R LIP that has been modded to fit just about every single euro and NOT YOUR SO CALLED R32 lip. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My thoughts exactly lmao....it was more of a test to see if he knew what he was talking about. Ecs might sell them in the r32 section but that doesn't mean its a r32 cupra r lip lol.


----------



## joellehardcore (Nov 9, 2011)

AudiUrPnts said:


> The rears come rolled from the factory, and the fronts hare half rolled. So i did nothing to them and have had no problems.


Right - I was aware of the rears being rolled...a few friends have mentioned that it couldn't hurt to roll the fronts out more. I guess I'll just see what happens when the coilovers are on.


----------



## AudiUrPnts (Apr 12, 2011)

tmg1991 said:


> damn hes mad


He is must be that time of month.



joellehardcore said:


> Right - I was aware of the rears being rolled...a few friends have mentioned that it couldn't hurt to roll the fronts out more. I guess I'll just see what happens when the coilovers are on.


You should be fine


----------



## AudiUrPnts (Apr 12, 2011)

AudithenVW said:


> Never explained myself so... your build is :screwy::facepalm:
> 
> if tis :screwy: than dont follow it anymore,
> 
> ...


as for 3 piece wheels:

1. IMO they dont look good in bigger sizes (18s and 19s)
2. Im in college and pay for all of it my self so i cant be spending 3k on wheels.


----------



## AudithenVW (Nov 24, 2009)

asullivan said:


> My thoughts exactly lmao....it was more of a test to see if he knew what he was talking about. Ecs might sell them in the r32 section but that doesn't mean its a r32 cupra r lip lol.


LOL he is a total noobie.



tmg1991 said:


> damn hes mad





AudiUrPnts said:


> He is must be that time of month.


only when I hear bs (example: your AWESOME CUSTOM b6 intake gets 38mpg , yeah lol the new b7 and b8's dont even get that on the highway) total bs from this guy and his intake, you know what, please prove to me or anyone else for that matter that your b6 gets 38mpgs, when I get an average of 19mpgs as well as other b6 owners 



AudiUrPnts said:


> as for 3 piece wheels:
> 
> 1. IMO they dont look good in bigger sizes (18s and 19s)
> 2. Im in college and pay for all of it my self so i cant be spending 3k on wheels.


1) :screwy: :banghead::banghead:they look awesome in 18's or 19's not sure what the **** your talking about but those are the two most populare sizes on the b6 model.
2) Same here I just turned 21 and every single mod to my car plus the car has all been paid for by me. Its called hard work and balls to the wall for everything single thing I do.


----------



## asullivan (Jun 24, 2011)

I would also like to add that the stock air intake system already included a ram air design, so there is really no reason to to re route you air intake (with ribbed flexible tubing) to the ground.....unless your trying to pick up water during the next time you drive through a puddle. I think what dude above me is trying to say is quite ghetto rigging the car. I am all for bieng innovative if you can pull it off, but so far the only mods that were done some what legitimately were the blq's and the stage 1+ up grade, everthing else seemed cheaply done. Also don't give me that nonsense about bieng a student....its called saving, plus if you could afford the blq's you could have afforded some more tastefull mods...with that said its your car do with it as you like, as I am sure there are things you despise about my car lol


----------



## AudiUrPnts (Apr 12, 2011)

AudithenVW said:


> LOL he is a total noobie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Next time im on the highway and my average mpg reads 37 or 38 ill be sure to send a pic.



asullivan said:


> I would also like to add that the stock air intake system already included a ram air design, so there is really no reason to to re route you air intake (with ribbed flexible tubing) to the ground.....unless your trying to pick up water during the next time you drive through a puddle. I think what dude above me is trying to say is quite ghetto rigging the car. I am all for bieng innovative if you can pull it off, but so far the only mods that were done some what legitimately were the blq's and the stage 1+ up grade, everthing else seemed cheaply done. Also don't give me that nonsense about bieng a student....its called saving, plus if you could afford the blq's you could have afforded some more tastefull mods...with that said its your car do with it as you like, as I am sure there are things you despise about my car lol


I have other parts waiting to be installed. I just cant rip apart my car in my dorm parking lot, and i also have a mk1 that im trying to get together. I also took off the beer tap shifter, so what else about my car is ghetto ?


----------



## asullivan (Jun 24, 2011)

AudiUrPnts said:


> Next time im on the highway and my average mpg reads 37 or 38 ill be sure to send a pic.
> 
> 
> 
> I have other parts waiting to be installed. I just cant rip apart my car in my dorm parking lot, and i also have a mk1 that im trying to get together. I also took off the beer tap shifter, so what else about my car is ghetto ?


 Personally I think: the intake, the skid plate, (as you mentioned) the beer tap shifter, the stained glass fog lights(they look brownish from your pics but could look different in person I guess), cheap coil overs (since you haven't stated new struts and shocks i am assuming your running on your stock ones which I imagine make it ride like ****), and the steering wheel (granted you said it will be going to the mk1),the boost gauge pod is not the same color as the steering column and there for looks out of place, the location of the euro plate and the Cupra R lip (as I personally don't believe it fits the lines of the stock non sport front end)....that's all I can think of off the top of my head. I am just amazed I guess that you will spend alot of money on certain things and then cheap out on others :screwy:, please keep in mind though these are only my opinions. Also I wouldnt believe in the dash display all the time, the only true method of configuring mpg I would say is to fill your tank and sent your odometer to zero and compare it to your odometer reading when empty, then divide the amount of gallons per tank to the mileage to come up with your true mpg.


----------



## tmg1991 (Jan 20, 2011)

damn......hes still mad


----------



## AudiUrPnts (Apr 12, 2011)

asullivan said:


> Personally I think: the intake, the skid plate, (as you mentioned) the beer tap shifter, the stained glass fog lights(they look brownish from your pics but could look different in person I guess), cheap coil overs (since you haven't stated new struts and shocks i am assuming your running on your stock ones which I imagine make it ride like ****), and the steering wheel (granted you said it will be going to the mk1),the boost gauge pod is not the same color as the steering column and there for looks out of place, the location of the euro plate and the Cupra R lip (as I personally don't believe it fits the lines of the stock non sport front end)....that's all I can think of off the top of my head. I am just amazed I guess that you will spend alot of money on certain things and then cheap out on others :screwy:, please keep in mind though these are only my opinions. Also I wouldnt believe in the dash display all the time, the only true method of configuring mpg I would say is to fill your tank and sent your odometer to zero and compare it to your odometer reading when empty, then divide the amount of gallons per tank to the mileage to come up with your true mpg.


The skid plat works wonders, who cars if i didn't spend $500 for one. I have full coil overs, they don't ride like ****. The fogs have changed color due to the heat. I need to re do them or sand them back to clear. I understand its your opinion thats why it doesn't really bother me. And i guess your right on the dash number about the mpg`s but when i go home from school, all highway at 75mph that number stays in the high 37s low 38s. And i usually get like 550 miles to a full tank.



tmg1991 said:


> damn......hes still mad


He is but what ever....


----------



## asullivan (Jun 24, 2011)

AudiUrPnts said:


> The skid plat works wonders, who cars if i didn't spend $500 for one. I have full coil overs, they don't ride like ****. The fogs have changed color due to the heat. I need to re do them or sand them back to clear. I understand its your opinion thats why it doesn't really bother me. And i guess your right on the dash number about the mpg`s but when i go home from school, all highway at 75mph that number stays in the high 37s low 38s. And i usually get like 550 miles to a full tank.
> 
> 
> 
> He is but what ever....


Atleast your a good sport about it  any time I do a mod I try to think "if I were to trade this car in would a dealer think its ghetto rigged?" the main reason for that is cause I go through cars rather quickly and as of now these things are hard to trade in stock form not let alone one that has been tampered with lol. So I try to pick mods that only improve the car, not lessen the value. Granted I know I will never get my money back that I have put in to it but I just don't want to cheapen the car by any means. I mean even when I joey modded my headlights I felt guilty of lessening the value..so much now that I am saving up to get some ecodes lol. In the end its your car do with it as you like :thumbup:


----------



## AudiUrPnts (Apr 12, 2011)

asullivan said:


> Atleast your a good sport about it  any time I do a mod I try to think "if I were to trade this car in would a dealer think its ghetto rigged?" the main reason for that is cause I go through cars rather quickly and as of now these things are hard to trade in stock form not let alone one that has been tampered with lol. So I try to pick mods that only improve the car, not lessen the value. Granted I know I will never get my money back that I have put in to it but I just don't want to cheapen the car by any means. I mean even when I joey modded my headlights I felt guilty of lessening the value..so much now that I am saving up to get some ecodes lol. In the end its your car do with it as you like :thumbup:


Yeah i have all the original parts for it. struts and springs, air box, dust guard, steering wheel.


----------



## AudithenVW (Nov 24, 2009)

AudiUrPnts said:


> He is but what ever....


Na Im not. In fact Im willing to help you with a few parts that are somewhat cheap and will make your car 

-s4 bumper
-rear beesix bumper mod
-joey mod your lights or CC them bitchs.
-maybe tints or a black/matt black vinyl roof


----------



## AudiUrPnts (Apr 12, 2011)

AudithenVW said:


> Na Im not. In fact Im willing to help you with a few parts that are somewhat cheap and will make your car
> 
> -s4 bumper
> -rear beesix bumper mod
> ...


im gonna grab black e-codes for it at some point


----------



## AudiUrPnts (Apr 12, 2011)

Ill look into the rear beesix bumper mod


----------



## joellehardcore (Nov 9, 2011)

AudiUrPnts said:


> im gonna grab black e-codes for it at some point


When you are ready to buy some, you can buy mine off of me. Never installed...sitting in the boxes. They don't work for my car. We can meet up at the Christiana Mall or something...just saying. It's gonna cost me too damn much to ship them back to Parts4Euro so i'll probably wind up selling them.


----------



## AudiUrPnts (Apr 12, 2011)

joellehardcore said:


> When you are ready to buy some, you can buy mine off of me. Never installed...sitting in the boxes. They don't work for my car. We can meet up at the Christiana Mall or something...just saying. It's gonna cost me too damn much to ship them back to Parts4Euro so i'll probably wind up selling them.


Thanks, ill keep you in mind. Id rather buy them for you, i always hear bad things about Parts4Euro.


----------



## DBM10 (Jun 18, 2006)

AudiUrPnts said:


> And i usually get like 550 miles to a full tank.


You must have an enormous gas tank...


----------



## AudiUrPnts (Apr 12, 2011)

DBM10 said:


> You must have an enormous gas tank...


18.5 gallons


----------



## AudiUrPnts (Apr 12, 2011)

bump


----------



## AudiUrPnts (Apr 12, 2011)

bump, i gave the car a much needed bath after driving almost 1000 miles this week.


----------



## AudiUrPnts (Apr 12, 2011)

Day after christmas bump :snowcool:


----------



## asullivan (Jun 24, 2011)

You have got to stop bumping this thread with out any progress lol I keep getting tricked.


----------



## AudiUrPnts (Apr 12, 2011)

asullivan said:


> You have got to stop bumping this thread with out any progress lol I keep getting tricked.


I wish i had progress to update, its been slow. I have the Down pipe and test pipe sitting in the garage waiting to be installed, but i cant stop messing with my MK1 

Pics of DP and Test pipe.









Pics of said MK1


----------



## AudiUrPnts (Apr 12, 2011)

one more


----------



## slkrug (Jun 26, 2011)

That MK1 is cool.

Your A4 is Jimmy rigged to hell though brah:screwy:

Let me tell you that your intake re-routing does not help with gas mileage. At all.

Automotive engineers know what they are doing. Your stock airbox has good filtration and even better capabilities of keeping your air cold than any jimmy rigged setup will. Your not running a big turbo or anything so packaging isn't an issue at all. Please change it back to stock!!


----------



## AudiUrPnts (Apr 12, 2011)

slkrug said:


> That MK1 is cool.
> 
> Your A4 is Jimmy rigged to hell though brah:screwy:
> 
> ...


its been changed back. what else is jimmy rigged ?


----------



## slkrug (Jun 26, 2011)

AudiUrPnts said:


> its been changed back. what else is jimmy rigged ?


IMHO the steering wheel and shifter are kind of ridiculous and are not what make B6's desired. But whatever floats your boat ya know. It's your car

Very modest carbon and aluminium accents are what make this car look great. They look so great OEM why change?? Keep her clean:laugh:


----------



## AudiUrPnts (Apr 12, 2011)

slkrug said:


> IMHO the steering wheel and shifter are kind of ridiculous and are not what make B6's desired. But whatever floats your boat ya know. It's your car
> 
> Very modest carbon and aluminium accents are what make this car look great. They look so great OEM why change?? Keep her clean:laugh:


if you read a page or so back the shifter is gone.


----------



## ringading (Jun 3, 2009)

Looks sick. Love the wheels, skid plate too!


----------



## AudiUrPnts (Apr 12, 2011)

ringading said:


> Looks sick. Love the wheels, skid plate too!


Thanks


----------



## AudiUrPnts (Apr 12, 2011)

Down pipe and test pipe finally on  Ill post pics soon


----------



## AudiUrPnts (Apr 12, 2011)

APR stage 2+ coming February 3rd.


----------



## AudiUrPnts (Apr 12, 2011)

To buy air with my tax return or not to buy air ? That is the question.


----------



## AudiUrPnts (Apr 12, 2011)

Going to NGP tomorrow to get the re flash to APR stage 2+


----------



## AudiUrPnts (Apr 12, 2011)

Stage 2+.........................Check


----------



## AudiUrPnts (Apr 12, 2011)

Bump i need new wheel ideas


----------



## AudiUrPnts (Apr 12, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## AudithenVW (Nov 24, 2009)

AudiUrPnts said:


> Bump i need new wheel ideas


anything 3 piece


----------



## AudiUrPnts (Apr 12, 2011)

AudithenVW said:


> anything 3 piece


 I was looking into CCWs


----------



## asullivan (Jun 24, 2011)

AudiUrPnts said:


> I was looking into CCWs


even though they are a bit played, I do love this wheel!


----------



## AudiUrPnts (Apr 12, 2011)

asullivan said:


> even though they are a bit played, I do love this wheel!


Your right about them being played, but if you look around what wheels arnt


----------



## AudiUrPnts (Apr 12, 2011)

Just got offered a killer deal on another set of BLQ`s, I may have to scoop them.


----------



## AudiUrPnts (Apr 12, 2011)

I havent put up a pic in a wile, but heres one in winter mode


----------



## asullivan (Jun 24, 2011)

i wish my stock wheels were in mint condition, I actually like the look of them alot when slammed like that :thumbup:


----------



## AudiUrPnts (Apr 12, 2011)

asullivan said:


> i wish my stock wheels were in mint condition, I actually like the look of them alot when slammed like that :thumbup:


Thanks, yeah im lucky they are in really good shape. They need new tires, im thinking im gonna try and stretch on a stock wheel for more low


----------



## AudiUrPnts (Apr 12, 2011)

I just booked my room for sowo!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AudithenVW (Nov 24, 2009)

Oh **** nice. I guess I'll see you there.:thumbup:


----------



## asullivan (Jun 24, 2011)

AudithenVW said:


> Oh **** nice. I guess I'll see you there.:thumbup:


I hate you both lol


----------



## AudiUrPnts (Apr 12, 2011)

AudithenVW said:


> Oh **** nice. I guess I'll see you there.:thumbup:


yup but the Audi wont be making the trip, I just bagged my Girls mk4 so that is going and i really wanna try and take my MK1. 



asullivan said:


> I hate you both lol


Make the trip.


----------



## AudiUrPnts (Apr 12, 2011)

Just hit 130,XXX and I started to get the "glove box rattle"


----------



## AudiUrPnts (Apr 12, 2011)

AudiUrPnts said:


> Just hit 130,XXX and I started to get the "glove box rattle"


it seams like it went away after 30 miles or so, thank god


----------



## asullivan (Jun 24, 2011)

hey how does the perch on your rear coil over sit? is it above or below the springs? Trying to figure out an easier way to drop my car in the rear with out taking the whole assembly apart (my perch is below the spring to much damn tension) I have tried a few different spring compressors but they tend to be to big for the area I am working in.


----------



## AudiUrPnts (Apr 12, 2011)

its below


----------



## asullivan (Jun 24, 2011)

so how do you adjust the rear with out taking the whole thing apart again?


----------



## AudiUrPnts (Apr 12, 2011)

asullivan said:


> so how do you adjust the rear with out taking the whole thing apart again?


I have to loosen the top shock mounts, then loosen the two big sub frame mounts. That makes everything loose and easy to adjust. If you use an electric impact gun you can adjust it in about 10 minuets.


----------



## asullivan (Jun 24, 2011)

thanks I am going to have to try that, however I only have about 3 threads left so really only about 3/16 more to drop


----------



## AudiUrPnts (Apr 12, 2011)

asullivan said:


> thanks I am going to have to try that, however I only have about 3 threads left so really only about 3/16 more to drop


 my rears are all the way down with the collars in. When I first put the coils on I had the collars out and the front even with the rear. But that in my opinion was too low to daily, i would drag on nothing.


----------



## AudiUrPnts (Apr 12, 2011)

Thinking about selling my audi and getting another truck


----------



## AudiUrPnts (Apr 12, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## asullivan (Jun 24, 2011)

AudiUrPnts said:


> :wave:


Oh boy, what did you get?


----------



## AudiUrPnts (Apr 12, 2011)

asullivan said:


> Oh boy, what did you get?


 nothing yet, still looking for wheels and working on my mk1 like crazy. Im about to move home from college at the end of this month. Then my coils are going all the way down. 

Pics of my Mk1 as it sits now


----------



## asullivan (Jun 24, 2011)

damn that turned out nice! so did you get rid of the A4 then? I thought you were getting at that you sold it lol


----------



## AudiUrPnts (Apr 12, 2011)

asullivan said:


> damn that turned out nice! so did you get rid of the A4 then? I thought you were getting at that you sold it lol


 Thanks, i still have the A4, i just haven't done much to it in a wile.


----------



## AudiUrPnts (Apr 12, 2011)

got some new tires today on the stock wheels today, also did a oil change :laugh:


----------



## BmoreDubs (Aug 26, 2009)

AudiUrPnts said:


> So hear it is. The rabbit i traded my wheels for.


 i liked it like this :thumbup: but nice looking mkI, show off that interior.. oh yeah this is b6 area  so guess you guys all made up and good friends now huh? :laugh:


----------



## AudiUrPnts (Apr 12, 2011)

BmoreDubs said:


> i liked it like this :thumbup: but nice looking mkI, show off that interior.. oh yeah this is b6 area  so guess you guys all made up and good friends now huh? :laugh:


?


----------



## AudiUrPnts (Apr 12, 2011)

Bump the B6 threads are DEAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

